# long-term rental in Benalmadena Costa



## donk (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi There, we are hoping to relocate to Benalmadena Costa from UK from June 2013 and wish to rent for 12 months a detached furnished villa with own or shared pool, 3-bedrooms all with double beds, 2-bathrooms, aircons, washing machine, and located within 15 min walking distance to British College, Torremuelle. If you dont know of a villa such as this could you please recommend a website on which I can find similar properties. Thx a lot! Bye for now!


----------

